# Yorkshire Mountain Bike Club @ Post Hill



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2013)

Circa 1991/1992??

As the title states, I believe this to be a YMBC race, at Post Hill (Pudsey, which is between Bradford & Leeds)

I was looking through some pictures the other day, that I'd found whilst we were stripping out some of the cupboards in the 'bar' in the basement.

This couple were amongst some of them. Sadly a lot are too dam to do anything with, but throw away


However, they show Richard Thackray, during his time as a Pace Research sponsored rider, & (I believe) John Tanner riding for Rocky Mountain.
It looks like Neilson Travel(??) on his shorts, so was it Dinnnington RC at the time??

Richard was still also on the GB Cyclo-Cross squad at this time & so was his brother Robert
I still see the pair of them (& Phil - his dad) at Fell-Races, which the lads do quite well at!
For the running, Richard is a member of _Bingley Harriers_, the same Club as the Brownlee brothers & Rob Jebb (who will be known here for his cyclo-cross exploits)
On a curiously co-incidental point, Rich & Rob both went to Bradford Grammar School - but a few years earlier than the Brownlees attended it
Must be something in the water at that establishment!!!!

On a similar note, one of my running Club collegues is the 'Director of Sport' at Bradford Grammar, & got an award for his part in coaching the Brownlees!
http://www.britishtriathlon.org/news/brownlee_coaches_recognised_with_uk_coaching_award_2464


----------



## Cubist (7 May 2013)

Rather him than me on that first bike.... what's with the saddle angle?? And just check that bad boy fork!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (8 May 2013)

Purple Pace lovliness!
Not to mention an original Camelbak!

I found some photo's the other day of the '95 nationals at Eastridge, including shots of Caroline Alexander, Dave Baker and Jason McRoy. I'll have to dig them out and scan some in.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2013)

Ahh, Caroline Alexander


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2013)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> I found some photo's the other day of the '95 nationals at Eastridge, including shots of Caroline Alexander.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (10 May 2013)

Swoon... My first MTB girl-crush!


----------

